# Ελληνική και Ξένη Ακτοπλοΐα - Greek and Foreing Coastal Navigation > Συμβατικά Ε/Γ - Ο/Γ (Ropax Ships- Roll-On-Roll-Off-Passenger-ship/ferry) > Ξένα πλοία (Foreign Ships) >  Ionian Star [Prinsessan Desiree, Europafarjan, Europafarjan II, Lion Prince, Bohus]

## pantelis2009

Το πλοίο *IONIAN STAR* (ex. Bohus, Prinsessan Desiree, Europafarjan, Europafarjan II, Lion Princess) είναι ναυπηγημένο το 1971 με ΙΜΟ 7037806, με διαστάσεις 123,37 Χ 19,61 μέτρα και βρίσκεται στο *Sandefjord της Νορβηγίας*. Πριν λίγο από *Bohus [NO]* έγινε *IONIAN STAR [PA]* και προορισμό *τον Πειραιά* με άφιξη 05/09/2019. Ξέρει κανείς ποιος το πήρε και για πού?? Και δύο φωτο από το Marine traffic. Καλώς να μας έρθει.

BOHUS.jpg BOHUS_MS.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Tο πλοίο το έχει πάρει η εταιρία που έχει και το _Red Star I_. Προφανώς προορίζεται για αντικαταστάτης του.

----------


## leo85

Με το καλό να μας έρθει.

----------


## gioros

Καλή επιλογή θα έλεγα  οτι μπορεί να ταίριαξε σε πολλές γραμμές και με καλές δυνατότητες .

----------


## pantelis2009

> Tο πλοίο το έχει πάρει η εταιρία που έχει και το _Red Star I_. Προφανώς προορίζεται για αντικαταστάτης του.


Ευχαριστώ πολύ ¶ρη.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Καλή επιλογή θα έλεγα  οτι μπορεί να ταίριαξε σε πολλές γραμμές και με καλές δυνατότητες .


Παίρνουν βαπόρια καλοσυντηρημένα,του κουτιού,καθότι Νορβηγοί κ στα λάθος χέρια αρχίζει ο κατήφορος.

----------


## Eng

Ενδιαφερον ειναι οι 8 κυριες μηχανες. Πρωτη φορα συναντω σε τετοιο πλοιο. Αυτες προερχονταν απο τις παλιες BRITISH POLAR του 1900+ και ειχαν εφαρμογη σε ρυμουλκα και πορθμια στην Αγγλια. Οι εν λογω τωρα NOHAB-POLAR SF 112 VSE εχουν ισχυ περιπου 2800 kwt / 850 rpm. 

Τετοια διαταξη 8 μηχανων σε 2 τελικους αξονες, εχω διαβασει μονο σε κατι παλιες ναυτικες εκδοσεις του British Navy σε ηλεκτροπαραγωγα ζευγη αντιτορπιλικων και εμπλεκουν ανα 2 μηχανες σε εναν υπομειωτηρα και οι δυο μειωτηρες σε εναν τελικο μειωτηρα κομπλαρισμενο στο gearbox του μεταβλητου βηματος ελικων (μαλλον της Lips ).  Πλεον αυτος ο κατασκευαστης δεν υπαρχει και εχει προσυχθει στον ομιλο της WARTSILA. 

Ελπιζω οταν ερθει αυτο στο Περαμα , να εχουμε καποια δυνατοτητα αφιερωματος στο Μηχανοστασιο ωστε να δουμε αυτη την εξαιρετικη ζευξη μηχανων - προωστηριων εγκαταστασεων.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Οι πολλές μηχανές ( μέχρι 8 απ' όσο γνωρίζω ) συνηθίζονται σε τραινάδικα.Το γιατί,ίσως σαν μηχανικός να μπορείς να μας το εξηγήσεις :Smile New: .

----------


## gioros

> Ενδιαφερον ειναι οι 8 κυριες μηχανες. Πρωτη φορα συναντω σε τετοιο πλοιο. Αυτες προερχονταν απο τις παλιες BRITISH POLAR του 1900+ και ειχαν εφαρμογη σε ρυμουλκα και πορθμια στην Αγγλια. Οι εν λογω τωρα NOHAB-POLAR SF 112 VSE εχουν ισχυ περιπου 2800 kwt / 850 rpm. 
> 
> Τετοια διαταξη 8 μηχανων σε 2 τελικους αξονες, εχω διαβασει μονο σε κατι παλιες ναυτικες εκδοσεις του British Navy σε ηλεκτροπαραγωγα ζευγη αντιτορπιλικων και εμπλεκουν ανα 2 μηχανες σε εναν υπομειωτηρα και οι δυο μειωτηρες σε εναν τελικο μειωτηρα κομπλαρισμενο στο gearbox του μεταβλητου βηματος ελικων (μαλλον της Lips ).  Πλεον αυτος ο κατασκευαστης δεν υπαρχει και εχει προσυχθει στον ομιλο της WARTSILA. 
> 
> Ελπιζω οταν ερθει αυτο στο Περαμα , να εχουμε καποια δυνατοτητα αφιερωματος στο Μηχανοστασιο ωστε να δουμε αυτη την εξαιρετικη ζευξη μηχανων - προωστηριων εγκαταστασεων.


Τέτοιες εφαρμογές έχουμε δει και  σε Γιαπωνέζικα με DAIHATSU  αν δεν κάνω λάθος το ΙΟΝΙΣ

----------


## gioros

> Οι πολλές μηχανές ( μέχρι 8 απ' όσο γνωρίζω ) συνηθίζονται σε τραινάδικα.Το γιατί,ίσως σαν μηχανικός να μπορείς να μας το εξηγήσεις.


Μια φιλοσοφία σε αυτες τις κατασκευές ηταν η ασφαλια η αλλη και ποιο σοβαρή ήταν για λόγους οικονομίας στην καθημερινή χρήση  .Χρησιμοποιεί πάντα όση ισχύ χρειάζεται ανάλογα με τα δρομολόγια .

----------


## Eng

Για το ΙΟΝΙΣ δε γνωριζω. Ειχαμε ομως παλια στην εταιρια μας καποια ψυγεια του Φραγκιστα με 3 κυριες μηχανες εκ των οποιων η μια επαιζε τον ρολο "μπαλαντερ" τοσο στην προωση οσο ομως και για χρεη Η/Παραγωγου ζευγους καθως μπορουσε και κομπλαρε μονη της επανω στη επ-αξονια γεννητρια ρευματος (με μεταβλητο βημα προπελας στο μηδεν ) οταν το πλοιο χρησιμοποιουσε τα κρενια στην εκφορτωση παραλληλα με τα ψυκτικα του. Τα εν λογω πλοια ειχαν 1 Ηλεκτρομηχανη για περιοδο ακινησιας σε λιμανι και μια Εκτακτου Αναγκης Γεννητρια (Emergency D/G). Τελοσπαντων , ειμαι λιγο εκτος θεματος , αλλα εχει ενδιαφερον αυτη η μηχανολογικη συνθεση .

----------


## gioros

> Για το ΙΟΝΙΣ δε γνωριζω. Ειχαμε ομως παλια στην εταιρια μας καποια ψυγεια του Φραγκιστα με 3 κυριες μηχανες εκ των οποιων η μια επαιζε τον ρολο "μπαλαντερ" τοσο στην προωση οσο ομως και για χρεη Η/Παραγωγου ζευγους καθως μπορουσε και κομπλαρε μονη της επανω στη επ-αξονια γεννητρια ρευματος (με μεταβλητο βημα προπελας στο μηδεν ) οταν το πλοιο χρησιμοποιουσε τα κρενια στην εκφορτωση παραλληλα με τα ψυκτικα του. Τα εν λογω πλοια ειχαν 1 Ηλεκτρομηχανη για περιοδο ακινησιας σε λιμανι και μια Εκτακτου Αναγκης Γεννητρια (Emergency D/G). Τελοσπαντων , ειμαι λιγο εκτος θεματος , αλλα εχει ενδιαφερον αυτη η μηχανολογικη συνθεση .


Νομίζω οτι μια καλη σκέψη θα ηταν να άνοιγες ενα θεμα με αυτες τις πληροφορίες

----------


## ancd

Με το καλο να μας έρθει και αυτος ο γερολυκος. Ελπιζω να ταξιδεψει καπου και να μην μείνει σβηστο σαν το αδερφάκι του Aqua Solution.




> Τέτοιες εφαρμογές έχουμε δει και  σε Γιαπωνέζικα με DAIHATSU  αν δεν κάνω λάθος το ΙΟΝΙΣ


Για την ιστορία δυο τέτοια πλοία με οχτώ μηχανές ήταν το Sea Harmony και Sea Serenade του Ποθητου. Μέχρι να κάνεις συντήρηση και της οχτώ  μηχανες, συμπληρώνει πάλι η πρώτη και φτου και από την αρχή!

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Για την ιστορία δυο τέτοια πλοία με οχτώ μηχανές ήταν το Sea Harmony και Sea Serenade του Ποθητου. Μέχρι να κάνεις συντήρηση και της οχτώ  μηχανες, συμπληρώνει πάλι η πρώτη και φτου και από την αρχή!


Πιό πάνω γράφω γιά τραινάδικα εννοώ κ αυτά. Είχαν 8 Daihatsu.

----------


## ancd

> Ενδιαφερον ειναι οι 8 κυριες μηχανες. Πρωτη φορα συναντω σε τετοιο πλοιο....






> Οι πολλές μηχανές ( μέχρι 8 απ' όσο γνωρίζω ) συνηθίζονται σε τραινάδικα......






> ....Για την ιστορία δυο τέτοια πλοία με οχτώ μηχανές ήταν το Sea Harmony και Sea Serenade του Ποθητου....!





> Πιό πάνω γράφω γιά τραινάδικα εννοώ κ αυτά. Είχαν 8 Daihatsu.



Δεν καταλαβαίνω το σχόλιο σου πάνω στην αναφορά μου? Εσύ έγραψες μια χρήσιμη πληροφορία που το συναντάμε και εγώ έδωσα παράδειγμα 2 πλοία με 8 Κύριες Μηχανές! 
Εγώ προσωπικά δεν θυμάμαι αλλά πλοία που να έχουν έρθει στη Ελλάδα ( ευρωπαϊκά ή  γιαπωνέζικα) με 8 Κύριες Μηχανές.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Δεν καταλαβαίνω το σχόλιο σου πάνω στην αναφορά μου? Εσύ έγραψες μια χρήσιμη πληροφορία πά δεν θυμάμαι αλλά πλοία που να έχουν έρθει στη Ελλάδα ( ευρωπαϊκά ή  γιαπωνέζικα) με 8 Κύριες Μηχανές.


Ήταν κ ένα άλλο ιαπωνικό,περαστικό από το μώλο της ΔΕΗ,μετασκευασμένο σε ΕΓ/ΟΓ,μάλλον σαουδαραβικών συμφερόντων.Όμως που να μην έχουν έλθει,είναι πάρα πολλά.Μόνο οι ιαπωνικοί σιδηρόδρομοι είχαν πολλά είτε  ρο-ρό,είτε φέρρις.1-2 τα έχουν διατηρήσει σαν μουσεία.
Το σχόλιο στην αναφορά σου ήταν συμπληρωματικό.

----------


## a.molos

> Ήταν κ ένα άλλο ιαπωνικό,περαστικό από το μώλο της ΔΕΗ,μετασκευασμένο σε ΕΓ/ΟΓ,μάλλον σαουδαραβικών συμφερόντων.Όμως που να μην έχουν έλθει,είναι πάρα πολλά.Μόνο οι ιαπωνικοί σιδηρόδρομοι είχαν πολλά είτε  ρο-ρό,είτε φέρρις.1-2 τα έχουν διατηρήσει σαν μουσεία.
> Το σχόλιο στην αναφορά σου ήταν συμπληρωματικό.


Μήπως θυμάσαι χρονολογία ή ακόμη καλύτερα το όνομα του μετασκευασμένου ?

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Μήπως θυμάσαι χρονολογία ή ακόμη καλύτερα το όνομα του μετασκευασμένου ?


Ακριβώς ήταν τραινάδικο φέρρυ που πλέον χρησιμοποιούσε το γκαράζ γιά αμάξια.Κάπου 80-90 ,σημαία Βορ.Κορέας,όνομα JA.. .WER,μετά κάηκε στην Ερυθρά.Έχω γράψει εδώ μέσα γι' αυτό αλλά δεν το βρίσκω.Θα ψάξω στο σπίτι στο αρχείο μου κ πιστεύω να το βρω.

----------


## a.molos

> Ακριβώς ήταν τραινάδικο φέρρυ που πλέον χρησιμοποιούσε το γκαράζ γιά αμάξια.Κάπου 80-90 ,σημαία Βορ.Κορέας,όνομα JA.. .WER,μετά κάηκε στην Ερυθρά.Έχω γράψει εδώ μέσα γι' αυτό αλλά δεν το βρίσκω.Θα ψάξω στο σπίτι στο αρχείο μου κ πιστεύω να το βρω.


AL JAHAWER, αυτό πρέπει να ήταν, στο Ν.Μ.Δ  και πρέπει να έχω φωτογραφία του.Οταν επιστρέψω Αγρίνιο το Σ/Κ θα ψάξω. Τι μου θύμισες τώρα !

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> AL JAHAWER, αυτό πρέπει να ήταν, στο Ν.Μ.Δ  και πρέπει να έχω φωτογραφία του.Οταν επιστρέψω Αγρίνιο το Σ/Κ θα ψάξω. Τι μου θύμισες τώρα !


ΑΑΑ μιλάνε οι παλιές καραβάνες!!!  Αυτό ήταν,σύμφωνα με τα κιτάπια μου ,του 1964/ 4911 κοχ κ ανήκε σε κάποια Transoceanic Alliance.Πέρασε από εδώ το 1988 κ ήταν σε μαύρο χάλι.

----------


## pantelis2009

και η πρώτη φωτογραφία που ανέβηκε προχθές στο *shipspotting* με το νέο όνομα του IONIAN STAR

----------


## pantelis2009

Και επειδή δεν ανοίγει ......κάτι έκανα λάθος ορίστε η φωτο από τον Trygve Eriksen

BOHUS 3.jpg

----------


## a.molos

> ΑΑΑ μιλάνε οι παλιές καραβάνες!!!  Αυτό ήταν,σύμφωνα με τα κιτάπια μου ,του 1964/ 4911 κοχ κ ανήκε σε κάποια Transoceanic Alliance.Πέρασε από εδώ το 1988 κ ήταν σε μαύρο χάλι.


Επιστροφή στη βάση και αμέσως ανασκάλεμα του αρχείου. Και να το AL JAHAWER, αναχωρεί απο τον Ν.Μ.Δ μαγεμένη Ερυθρά ! Αριστερά το αρτι AL JAHAWER.jpgαφιχθεν victory της european seaways έχει ξεκινήσει τη μετασκευή του δεξιά του roro EUROPA της  HCML  . Ας μας συγχωρήσουν οι φίλοι μας για την παρεκτροπή απο το θέμα, αλλά ενθιουσιάστικα με την αναφορά του Βίκτωρα.Δεν θα επαναληφθεί !

----------


## Ellinis

Εξαιρετικά σπάνια και πραγματικά ενδιαφέρουσα! θερμά ευχαριστώ  :Encouragement: 

Όσο για το νέο πλοίο της Red Star Ferries, να αναφέρουμε οτι είναι η δεύτερη "Πριγκίπησε Ντεζιρέ" που έρχεται στις θάλασσες μας. Την πρώτη την γνωρίσαμε πριν αρκετά χρόνια ως ARTEMIS 1. Και οι δυο ήταν κάπως ασχημούτσικες...

----------


## a.molos

> Εξαιρετικά σπάνια και πραγματικά ενδιαφέρουσα! θερμά ευχαριστώ 
> 
> Όσο για το νέο πλοίο της Red Star Ferries, να αναφέρουμε οτι είναι η δεύτερη "Πριγκίπησε Ντεζιρέ" που έρχεται στις θάλασσες μας. Την πρώτη την γνωρίσαμε πριν αρκετά χρόνια ως ARTEMIS 1. Και οι δυο ήταν κάπως ασχημούτσικες...


Για να πώ την αμαρτία μου, προσωπικά, αυτά τα ιδιαίτερα χαρακτηριστικά των σκανδιναβικών (ειδικά των νορβηγικών ) πλοίων  πάντα με γοήτευαν !

----------


## pantelis2009

Μόλις τώρα ξεκίνησε το *Ionian Star από το Sandefjord* για τον Πειραιά με άφιξη όπως λέει το AIS του 10/09. Καλή συνέχεια.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Για να πώ την αμαρτία μου, προσωπικά, αυτά τα ιδιαίτερα χαρακτηριστικά των σκανδιναβικών (ειδικά των νορβηγικών ) πλοίων  πάντα με γοήτευαν !


Δεν είναι καθόλου αμαρτία φίλε,εγώ ας πούμε,έχω κόλλημα με τα ιαπωνικά,το ξέρουν όλοι εδώ μέσα.Τα σκανδιναβικά ήταν πάντα στην πρωτοπορία από τεχνική άποψη.
Το θέμα είναι ότι φέρνουν από προηγμένες χώρες παλιά βαπόρια σε άριστη κατάσταση,όπως το πρ.ΒΟΗUS κ δυστυχώς αρχίζουν οι εκπτώσεις συνήθως...

----------


## pantelis2009

To Ionian Star (ex. Bohus) αυτή την ώρα δυτικά από το Southampton με 20 knots. Καλή συνέχεια.

----------


## pantelis2009

To Ionian Star πέρασε το στενό του Γιβραλτάρ και έχει σταματήσει στη Ceuta προφανώς για ανεφοδιασμό. Καλή συνέχεια.

----------


## pantelis2009

Το* IONIAN STAR* (ex. Prinsessan Desiree, Europafarjan, Europafarjan II, Lion Prince, Bohus) έφτασε στον Πειραιά και πριν λίγο έδεσε στο* ναυπηγείο Κόρου* στα Αμπελάκια Σαλαμίνας. Το πλοίο είναι κατασκευασμένο στο ναυπηγείο Aalborg Vaerft της Δανίας το 1971 με ΙΜΟ 7037806 σημαία Panama [PA] και οι διαστάσεις του είναι 123,37 Χ 19,61 μέτρα. Το πλοίο το αγόρασε η εταιρεία που έχει και το Red Star I. Στην πρώτη φωτο πλησιάζοντας στον κόλπο των Αμπελακίων με φόντο το Πέραμα και μια πλωράτη λίγο πριν δέσει. Καλώς μας ήρθε και καλή συνέχεια.

IONIAN-STAR-04-10-09-2019.jpg IONIAN-STAR-22-10-09-2019.jpg

----------


## ck037

To πλοίο ειναι σε αρκετά καλή κατάσταση! Εσωτερικά πολύ προσεγμένο για την ηλικία του!
IMG_20190917_123937.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Το IONIAN STAR (ex. Bohus) όπως βλέπουμε έφυγε πριν λίγο από το ναυπηγείο Κόρου, με την βοήθεια των P/K Ifestos 2 & 3 και πηγαίνει στη μεγάλη δεξαμενή Βασιλειάδη για την συντήρηση στα ύφαλα του, από τις 29/11 έως 02/12/2019. Οι πληροφορίες λένε ότι μετά θα αναχωρήσει για Ιταλία. Μένει να δούμε αν θα βγουν αληθινές και σε ποια γραμμή θα μπει. Καλή συνέχεια.

IONIAN STAR 25 29-11-2019 copy.jpg

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Αυτής της εταιρείας κάθε βαπόρι άλλη φορεσιά έχει.

----------


## pantelis2009

Το IONIAN STAR (ex. Bohus) όπως βλέπουμε σε σημερινή φωτο από την Κυνόσουρα, τελείωσε με το δεξαμενισμό που και επέστρεψε προχθές στο ναυπηγείο Κόρου στη Σαλαμίνα. Καλή συνέχεια.

IONIAN STAR 27 05-12-2019 copy.jpg

----------


## leo85

Το ΙΟΝΙΑΝ  ΣΤΑΡ στη δεξαμενή Βασιλειάδη.

ΙΟΝΙΑΝ-ΣΤΑΡ-2-12-2019-02-.jpg ΙΟΝΙΑΝ-ΣΤΑΡ-2-12-2019-01-.jpg 

2-12-2019

----------


## Riccardo

The Ionian Star seen arriving at Brindisi:   IMG_2366 (Large).jpg

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> The Ionian Star seen arriving at Brindisi:   IMG_2366 (Large).jpg


Did they start to write.... Line?

----------


## Riccardo

> Did they start to write.... Line?


Nope, I think they just stopped deleting after "Color"  :Very Happy:

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Nope, I think they just stopped deleting after "Color"


It had been erased during the refit in Greece.

----------


## Riccardo

> It had been erased during the refit in Greece.


Yes, on her starboard side they erased all marks (as can be seen in the following picture I took back in February). On port side I think they left "Line" back from her days in Norway, the font is the same (I don't know the reason).

IMG_0275_cropped.jpg

----------


## Riccardo

> Yes, on her starboard side they erased all marks (as can be seen in the following picture I took back in February). On port side I think they left "Line" back from her days in Norway, the font is the same (I don't know the reason).
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 197908


Ok, now I saw the picture on page 3 - yes, they indeed added "Line" afterwards. Sorry, I was misled by the fact that they used the same font of the old "Color Line" mark!

----------

